# cypress knees (roots) & pool



## oddjob (Sep 19, 2005)

I've done it for Bamboo before-worked great!


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't think the cracking concrete is so much caused by the tree roots themselves as by the huge amount of moisture they are pulling from the ground, causing the deck to settle and crack. I have two very large cypress (app. 36 inches dia) located within 3 feet of a concrete drive and don't have any cracking problems, but several sections of the drive between expansion joints have settled a couple of inches.

I'm glad I don't have to keep your pool clean with cypress trees 25 feet away...they are beautiful trees, but pretty messy .

Don't know of any actual success/failures with root barriers, only the sales claims.


----------

